# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Downhill Tipps

## trek88

hallo
ich bin vor einiger zeit mal in irgendeinem deutschsprachigen forum auf nen link gestoßen, wo ich dann zu ner englischsprachige liste mit tipps zum besser/schneller werden gekommen bin. jetzt find ich die ums verrecken nimmer.
kann mir da jemand helfen?
ich hab jetzt schon ne ganze weile gesucht, werd aber nicht fündig.
wäre super, wenn da jemand weiß, wo des war.
danke schonmal.
gruß dennis

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich weiß was du meinst, hatte ich auch neulich gelesen.  
weiss aber auch nicht mehr wo.

----------


## trek88

hab den link nicht gefunden, aber den text auf pinkbike.com
stell ihn mal rein, für die, die´s interessiert.
1. Always wear a helmet, wear body armor as well when needed (how much depends on course, and what you find to be suitable) at all times.

2. Look ahead of you. The faster you are going the further ahead you should look.

3. Stay focused and try not to concentrate or think while you are going at high speed, this tends to slow you down and/or cause accidents...practice alot and everything should come naturally with flow!
-(Courtesy of JKR) Before a run get a song or something that gets you "in the mood" in the back of your mind,and go for it - before you know it you'll be through the track/race no problem...you should all ready know the track turn for turn before doing this.

4. Make sure your tires have appropriate tread on them and are not cracking/damaged

5. Check your bike over in the parking lot before going up the lift. Ride it around and check the brakes and tire pressures.

6. Get enough sleep before riding and especially before racing.

7. Don't drink or get high before racing or riding (you can do it, and seen it done, but if you want to win or want to be safe...don't)

8. Stay relaxed and dialed in on the bike, be as relaxed as possible mentally before you start a race but be pumped physically at the same time.

9. Know the track as well as you can before racing it (the later steps will go into greater detail on how to do this).

10.Learn to 'pump through the ruff stuff'-pull up on the face and push down on the back side of bumps/rocks/landing trannys, etc...

11. Stay light on the back brake as much as you can and try to lock it as rarely as possible if at all...it may cause you to wash out. Only lock the brake on extremely sharp turns or to get into a turn if a cuttie won't be efficient enuff.

12. Try to go as fast as you can when you can-->PEDAL PEDAL PEDAL like a bat out of hell in the open or out of turns when/where ever you can.

13. Practice "cutties".

14. Buy the "Fundamentals" DVD available here on pinkbike.com or at most bike shops and study it...take notes if you have to. You will find how to do "cutties" on the DVD as well as many many more "fundamentals" for DH riding-----> BUY IT, you will be glad you did.

15. (#14-#17 courtesy of Blue Raptor)
Off camber: make sure you weight your outside foot and stand the bike on the egde of the tire, that way it will stick

16. Rock gardens: the faster the better- you will bobble across the top and be on you way before you know it, rather than getting packed down and ending up with major arm pump.

17. Braking: only ever do real braking in straight lines, you can brake on corners but do it conservatively and only to slide around sharp turns better as it may cause you to wash out as mentioned above. The less you brake the faster you go and fast riding is a winning formula- think about that.

18. >>>Don't Crash It can have you out for the rest of the season and that can prevent you from winning races----obviously. Just dont ride like an idiot and attempt things that will probably end in you getting hurt. Ride within your limits!

19. (Words of Pro Down hiller Steve Peat from the "fundamentals" DVD mentioned above) "Stay as light as you can on the bike and pump through the back side of rocks or rough sections as a skateboarder pumps a vert ramp" to gain or maintain speed and momentum.

20. Trust your tires throughout the course. If you believe and have faith in your tires grip, chances are they will have grip fine. If you don't trust your tires and BELEIVE that they wont grip and you will probably fall, chances are they won't grip and as a result you will indeed fall.

21. Walk the track and look for new lines or which lines are best to take and are the fastest

22. Tuck when ever possible to conserve energy. Pedal hard in the open spots before the ruff stuff then tuck and pump and repeat.

23. True your wheels to increase your speed and pedalling efficiency

24. Don't use big fat mud bog tiresfor DH(i.e. 2.6"-3.0") EVER...unless your DH course happens to be a downhill mud swamp

25. Learn to brake with out losing traction , this helps in straight line braking before turns.

26.(Courtesy of Sh1t4brainz)Push yourself in the warmups, (not stupidly) and give 95% of what your maximum was when you were pushing yourself, in the actual race. This way you wont fall, but you are still hauling a$$.

27.( #27 and #28 Courtesy of Iceboy) Practice shift points, it is very important to be in the right gear at the right time or youll be sucking wind trying to pedal a flat stretch in too high of a gear. On a fast stretch where you need to begin pedaling to maintain that speed, youll be spinning out. Know what gear to start in and what gear you need to be in at every point in the track.

28. If all else fails look fast across the finish line where everyones watching.

29. (#29-#32Coutesy of Blue Raptor) When learning, set your fork/and or shock harder than you would normally, this will teach you to use to body rather than relying upon the bike.

30. Try to pick memory markers for your self; tree stump, odd looking rock, etc... and break the course down in your head so you can become very quick overall.

31. Practice simple skills such as manuals (good for roots), Hops, roots/rocks) and of course cutties

32. Commit to berms, brake on a berm and it will end it tears, aim to "rail the berm" to do this - hit the berm at a speed that isnt too fast (this will cause you to slip up it) and not to slow (you will slip down and is slower duh) The ideal speed should carry you round as g forces will push you into the berm.

34. (courtesy of Bansheeair)Take a couple of the "Learn to race" clinics offered before many of the sanctioned races.

35. (courtesy of Iceboy)Play with your set up, everything from seat angle, to brake postioning- it can all make a big difference. The more comfortable you are on the bike the faster youll go, the steepness can be different for each course(for instance) so tweak it a little each time but dont EVER change your entire setup before a race.

36. (courtesy of Flamingo16) When walking the course, look back up at it. You will find new lines looking up rather then down.

37. (courtesy of berthoudboy2) While riding (including in the air) never squeeze the seat with your knees. This makes it impossible to flow smoothly, and makes you a ridged weight to be tossed around at the mercy of the trail. It may feel safer, but it will cause you to wreck and lose speed when you would not otherwise. In the air also, it you pinch your seat then you can not compress the lip and extend for landing. Also you can not whip and prepare for upcoming turns and bumps. The ONLY time that pinching your seat would be appropriate is when doing a suicide no hander which, if you can do it without loosing speed, is a cool way to entertain the crowd.

38. (#38-41 courtesy of Dmadness)Learn to crash,it is an important skill to have that will save you alot of trouble in the long run.

39. Work your way up to the big stuff. Even if you are a good rider always warm up on an easier trail then go for the harder stuff you set out to conquer. Same for riding in general- dont go tackle the hardest trail on the mountain without first being able to do the easy ones---this may sound somewhat obvious but alot of people just cant get this bit of logic into their skulls without being told directly.

40. If the drop doesn't have a great tranny, hit it with more speed. this will cause you to have increased foreward momentum and less downward ( static ) momentum and make the landing smoother. let your bike go off the drop first.

41. If you are in the air ( off a jump drop or whatever... ) and your back end starts to dip too much, tap your back brake, this will cause the front end to dip forward. ( this is used all the time in Motocross) WARNING: Use this with caution and only when its a neccesity.

42. (# 42-#43 courtesy of Ito) XC riding will make you faster. I always love watching the out of shape downhillers crossing the finish line and nearly having a hear attack. The more tired you are the more mistakes you make and the more likely you are to get hurt.
Pedal! Then pedal more!

43. Train like a mofo. During my DH racing times I would spend the summer mornings doing 5-8 runs on local dh trails then dirt jumping and XC riding in the afternoon= Legs that were strong/fast as hell. Dont forget to train in the off season too.

44. Develop a training schedule not just for biking and racing but to keep in shape in general. The more you ride the better you will be. Like Ito was saying, do as much of each mountain biking discipline as possible with emphasis on Down hill. Cedric Gracia wins because he is a great all around rider as is Minaar.

45. (#45-#47 courtesy of Kram)Commit to the front end of your bike in corners. Watch Sam Hill, no-one does it better.
NOTE: BEFORE DOING THIS, make sure you have practiced it and know how to do this technique at speed (Note is courtesy of Iceboy)

46. Don't pedal like a mad man out of the gate. Pedal, but let your bike gather speed and focus on keeping it. Racing comes down to one thing - exit speed , in particular your speed out of corners. Wait until you feel the flow before you start pushing it harder. If you pedal too hard from the start you'll flip in 60 seconds and get back on your bike a go harder to make up the time. Then you'll flip again. Speaking from experience on this one! It's all about being 'zen'. At least that's what all the dudes who keep beating me are telling me. Learn how to go as fast as you can through turns and sections to know your limits.

47. Make your riding FEEL slow when you are going fast! If you feel fast it's because the trail is catching up with you too quickly for you to process all the info in a comfortable time frame. Probably because you are too busy worrying about going fast and not feeling the flow. Look out, you are about to flip. It's that zen thing you're missing.

48. Practice having FLOW in all your riding, down hill (speed as well as flow), Dirt jumps (flow), XC(speed and flow), what ever (FLOW)...

49. ( courtesy of Made in Canada) Dont be intimidated by other riders, stay focused on what you have to do not what they are doing, if they crash pay atention to why, and try not to make the same mistake.

50. Learn to go over jumps at as high a speed as possible with out overshooting or losing speed by going too high. Jumps and learning to land them without thinking is a VERY beneficial skill to have...
(if you want to stay low coming of jumps learn to soak up the lip...you will go just as far but you'll stay lower)

51. When doing a j-hop, bunny hop or going up the face of a jump don't forget to push into the ground and then come up to get more air.

53. The rougher the place you are riding the more ralaxed and flowy you should be trying to go .

54. Spend time at the track and just watch other riders(especially how they are going through the tricky sections that you are having trouble with), see what they are doing wrong and try to not make the same mistakes, also watch for where the speed spots of the section are.

55.Read Brian Lopes's & Lee McCormick's book " Mastering Mountain Biking Skills", this book covers everything you need to know in great detail from top to bottom, it is with out a doubt the most comprehensive guide for how to ride/race mountain bikes and how to handle and practice everything involved in riding. I HIGHLY RECCOMEND IT, and would say that it is the BIBLE for Mountain Biking!

56. ( courtesy of Harding.Thomas )Look where you want to go not at what you are trying to avoid. if you stare at the tree you are trying to go around instead of the trail around it you will more often than not hit the tree.

57. As mentioned previously-The faster you are going the further ahead you should look, always look at what lies further ahead when riding downhill AND avoid staring at your front wheel--staring at your front wheel will slow you down drastically and often will lead to crashing.

58.(Courtesy of Brodie_boy) To re-inerate what Harding.Thomas was saying; do not focus on obstacles like stumps logs and rocks, because thats were you will go instead of where you want to go. In essence, keep an eye on where you want to go and you will go there. Do not look down at what your riding over, let your bike deal with the terrain, thats what its for. This is a very important tip to increasing speed and improving flow.

59. Before you go riding, I find that a simple 10 minute warm up on flat land and practicing tight turns and j-hops helps loosen you up and calms you down.

60. (Courtesy of hardtailrider1225)Take the time to set up your brakes because if the pads are dragging it can slow you down more than you think. that 1/10th of a second can be the difference between being on the podium and being in the back of the pack.

61. (#61-64 Courtesy of rowdy01/jvnixon) Bring spares of whatever is likely to need a spare. Doesn't hurt if you have the extra stuf to bring it; tubes, spare derailleurs, discS, wheels, etc...

62.Pre race meal; light fruit and cereal. It`s easy for your body to digest and thus won`t weigh you down or give you cramps. Simple sugars in the fruit will provide you with the needed energy. Avoid over eating as your nerves may cause you to want to eat more.

63.When you practice for your run, wear the same clothes that you will wear when you race. When I did my first race i decided to wear my new/clean shorts.....only to find that they were the perfect length to snag on my seat post quick-release. Half way down and i`m on the side of the course adjusting my seat

64.Once you have your bike set up, do not screw with anything on it. Don`t adjust the chain, don`t play with tire presure (that`s a big one in my book), don`t do anything....unless it loosens or gets out of tune or conditions are very different than what you usually ride (i.e. rain, mud, dry).

65.(Courtesy of Thunk) IF YOU HAVE TROUBLE WITH BERMS AND TURNS THIS ONE's FOR YOU; "drop the outside pedal when your turning (in a berm preferably) and point your hips where you wanna go(in all turns) "

66. (Courtesy of DHbiker)"Practice with faster people as well as by yourself. When you practice by yourself you can take your time to analyze the course. When you practice with other people you can learn new lines especially if they are faster than you."

67. Ride in a group when you are not racing, you learn quicker and see where others are going slow where you can go faster- you tend to ride faster when you are trying to keep up with someone or stay ahead of someone.

68. (Courtesy of berkshirefreeriderz) Practice what your not good at. (i.e. ; if you suck at drops go huck yourself, jumps go dj'ing, xc/road riding may be boring and suck but it makes dh better/ easier)

69. (#69&#70Courtesy of Beonebikes)Once you have picked out a line for your race run dont try and change it in the middle of your race run....do a practice run as if it were your race run


70. I dont know how much more I can stress this but : there is a reason why we pay so much for our DH bikes and its so we can hit things on the trail/track at high speeds with them!!
LET GO of your brakes as much as possible and LOOK AHEAD!!!!!

71.(Courtesy of Z-man) Try riding in the snow, it can help you learn to control your bike in any condition. Make sure to lube, clean and dry your bike after to prevent rust damage.

72. Eat Healthy and stay that way- I dont recall seeing any fat out of shape people ever winning DH races.

73. (73 & 74 Courtesy of MrsBig)If you do fall off, keep calm and get back on the bike and start going again steadily as you would from the start gate to gradually gain momentum. Don't just pin it as hard as you can after crashing to compensate for lost time or you risk just crashing again and taking up even more...just get back into the flow gradually.

74. Don't forget to breathe, breathe steady normal breathes as if you were on a jog - you will feel a hell of a lot better and more focused, just breathe and try not to hold it in.Eek

----------


## nixkönnerprofi

das hat mir der translator von google geschrieben ist zwar nicht das perfekte deutch aber lesbar :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Red:  :Mr Purple:  :Mr. Orange:  :Mr. Brown: :    
Tragen Sie immer einen Helm tragen kugelsichere Westen sowie bei Bedarf (wie viel, hängt natürlich auf, und was finden Sie geeignet zu sein) zu allen Zeiten.

2. Schauen Sie voraus. Je schneller Sie sind, je weiter voran Sie achten sollten.

3. Konzentrieren Sie sich und versuchen Sie nicht sich zu konzentrieren oder zu denken, während Sie sich mit hoher Geschwindigkeit geht, neigt das für Sie verlangsamen und / oder Unfälle verursachen ... viel üben und alles sollte natürlich kommen mit flow!
- (Mit freundlicher Genehmigung von JKR) vor einem Lauf bekommen ein Lied oder etwas, das man "in the mood" in den Hinterkopf bekommt, und gehen für sie - bevor Sie es Sie durch den Titel / Rennen kein Problem sein Wissen. .. Sie sollten alle bereit kenne die Strecke wieder für biegen Sie vor dies zu tun.

4. Vergewissern Sie sich, geeignete Reifen haben auf sie treten und sind nicht knacken / beschädigt

5. Überprüfen Sie Ihr Fahrrad über auf dem Parkplatz vor dem Lift hinauf. Ride es um und überprüfen Sie die Bremsen und Reifendruck.

6. Holen Sie sich genug vor dem Reiten und vor allem vor dem Renn-Schlaf.

7. Nicht trinken oder sich vor dem Rennen oder Reiten (Du kannst es hoch, und sehen es getan, aber wenn Sie gewinnen wollen, oder um sicher zu sein ... will nicht)

8. Bleiben Sie entspannt und wählte in auf dem Fahrrad, so weit wie möglich geistig, bevor Sie ein Rennen starten, aber physisch gleichzeitig gepumpt werden gelockert werden.

9. Kenne die Strecke so gut wie Sie können, bevor es Racing (den späteren Schritten wird mehr ins Detail zu gehen, wie zu tun dies).

10.Learn zu "durch die Halskrause stuff'-Pull-up auf dem Gesicht nach unten drücken und auf der Rückseite der Beulen / Steine / Landung trannys, etc. .. Pumpe

11. Bleiben Licht auf der Rückseite Bremse so viel wie Sie können und versuchen, es so selten wie möglich sperren, wenn überhaupt ... es kann Ihnen auswaschen. Nur Verriegeln der Bremse auf extrem scharfen Kurven oder in eine Wendung erhalten, wenn ein cuttie nicht möglich sein wird effizienter Enuff.

12. Versuchen Sie, so schnell fahren wie du kannst, wenn Du kannst -> Pedalhubs PEDAL wie eine Fledermaus aus der Hölle in den offenen oder aus schaltet wann / wo immer Sie können.

13. Practice "cutties".

14. Kaufen Sie die "Fundamentals"-DVD finden Sie hier auf pinkbike.com oder allenfalls Velohändler und Studie ... Notizen machen, wenn Sie müssen. Sie werden herausfinden, wie man "cutties" auf der DVD sowie viele viele mehr "Grundlagen" für DH Reiten -----> es kaufen, werden Sie nicht bereuen.

15. (# 14 - # 17 mit freundlicher Genehmigung von Blue Raptor)
Off Sturz: Achten Sie darauf, Ihr Gewicht außerhalb Fuß und stehen dem Fahrrad auf den Randbereich des Reifens, so wird es bleiben

16. Rock Gardens: je schneller desto besser werden Sie Bobble-über der Oberseite und auf dich Weg, bevor Sie es wissen, anstatt sich nach unten und packte am Ende mit großen Arm Pumpe.

17. Bremsen: immer nur do Real Bremsen in geraden Linien, Ecken können Sie auf Bremse aber tun Sie es vorsichtig und nur um scharfe schieben sich besser, da es kann dazu führen, Sie waschen wie oben erwähnt. Je weniger man Bremse Je schneller Sie fahren schnell und Reiten ist eine siegreiche Formel-denken, dass.

18. >>> Don't Crash Es kann Sie haben sich für den Rest der Saison und das kann man von Rennen zu gewinnen verhindern ---- offensichtlich. Gerade nicht reiten wie ein Idiot, und versuchen Dinge, die Sie wahrscheinlich in sich zu verletzen enden wird. Fahren Ihre Grenzen!

19. (Worte des Pro Down Hiller Steve Peat aus der "Fundamentals" genannten DVD) "Bleiben Sie so leicht wie kann man auf dem Rad und durch die Rückseite der Steine oder grobe Abschnitte als Skateboarder Pumpen eine Rampe vert" Pumpe zu erlangen oder aufrechtzuerhalten Geschwindigkeit und Dynamik.

20. Vertrauen Sie Ihrem Reifen während des gesamten Kurses. Wenn Sie und haben Vertrauen in die Reifen Grip glaube, die Chancen sind sie feiner Griff haben. Wenn Sie kein Vertrauen in die Reifen und glauben, dass sie Halt pflegen und Sie werden wahrscheinlich fallen, sind die Chancen sie nicht Halt und als ein Ergebnis, das Sie tatsächlich fallen wird.

21. Walk die Spur und suchen nach neuen Linien oder die Linien sind am besten zu nehmen und sind die schnellsten

22. Tuck, wenn immer möglich Energie zu sparen. Pedal hart in die offenen Punkte vor den Ruff Stuff dann tuck und die Pumpe und wiederholen.

23. True Ihre Räder zu erhöhen Sie die Geschwindigkeit und Effizienz Pedale

24. Verwenden Sie keine großen, fetten Schlamm Moor tiresfor DH (dh 2,6 "-3,0") immer ... es sei denn, Ihr DH Natürlich geschieht mit einem Downhill-Schlamm Sumpf werden

25. Lernen Sie, mit sich zu verlieren Traktion Bremse, hilft diese in gerader Linie Bremsen vor Kurven.

26. (Courtesy of Sh1t4brainz) Schieben Sie ein in die Poloshirt, (nicht dumm) und geben 95% von dem, was Ihr maximales war, wenn Sie schoben sich, in das eigentliche Rennen. So wie Sie es sonst fallen, aber Sie sind noch schleppen a $ $.

27. (# 27 und # 28 mit freundlicher Genehmigung von Iceboy) Practice Schaltpunkte, ist es sehr wichtig, um in den richtigen Gang zum richtigen Zeitpunkt oder youll sein Saugen Wind versucht, eine flache Strecke in zu hohen Tempo Pedal. Auf eine schnelle Strecke, wo Sie brauchen, um zu beginnen, diese Geschwindigkeit zu radeln, youll aufrechtzuerhalten Ausspinnen. Wissen, was in Gang zu starten und welche Ausrüstung Sie brauchen, um in an jedem Punkt der Strecke.

28. Wenn alles andere scheitert sehen schnell über die Ziellinie, wo everyones beobachten.

29. (# 29 - # 32Coutesy of Blue Raptor) Beim Lernen, setzen Sie Ihre Gabel und / oder Schock härter als man normalerweise, das wird dich lehren, um Körper, anstatt sich auf das Fahrrad zu benutzen.

30. Versuchen Sie, Ihr Gedächtnis Marker für Selbstabholer; Baumstumpf, seltsam aussehende Rock, etc. .. und brechen den Kurs nach unten in deinem Kopf, so dass Sie kann sich sehr schnell insgesamt.

31. Practice einfache Fähigkeiten wie Handbücher (gut für die Wurzeln), Hopfen, Wurzeln / Felsen) und natürlich cutties

32. Commit an Böschungen, Bremse auf einer Böschung, und es wird sie Ende Tränen, zielen auf die "Schiene der Böschung", dies zu tun - hit die Böschung mit einer Geschwindigkeit, die zu schnell isnt (dies führt zu rutschen bis es) und nicht zu bremsen (Sie werden nach unten rutschen und ist langsamer DUH) die ideale Geschwindigkeit sollten Sie tragen rund wie g-Kräfte werden Sie in die Böschung zu schieben.

34. (Mit freundlicher Genehmigung von Bansheeair) Nehmen Sie ein paar der "Learn to Race"-Kliniken angeboten, bevor viele der sanktionierten Rennen.

35. (Mit freundlicher Genehmigung von Iceboy) Spielen Sie mit Ihrer Einrichtung, alles aus postioning Sitzwinkel, zu bremsen, es können alle einen großen Unterschied machen. Je mehr Sie sich bequem auf dem Rad, desto schneller youll gehen, können die Steilheit anders sein für jeden Kurs (zum Beispiel), so zwicken sie ein wenig, aber jedes Mal, dont Ever Change Your gesamte Setup vor einem Rennen.

36. (Mit freundlicher Genehmigung von Flamingo16) Beim Gehen Verlauf, blicken zu ihm auf. Sie finden neue Linien aufzublicken eher dann nach unten.

37. (Mit freundlicher Genehmigung von berthoudboy2) Während der Fahrt (einschließlich der in der Luft) nie squeeze den Sitz mit dem Knie. Dies macht es unmöglich, einen reibungslosen Ablauf und macht Sie zu einem Gewicht von rund ridged auf die Gnade der Strecke geworfen werden. Es kann sicherer fühlen, aber es wird Sie veranlassen, Wrack und an Tempo verlieren, wenn Sie sonst nicht. In der Luft auch, es Prise Sie Ihren Sitzplatz, dann können Sie nicht komprimieren der Lippe und für die Landung zu verlängern. Sie können auch nicht Peitsche und Vorbereitung für kommende Kurven und Unebenheiten. Das einzige Mal, dass kneifen Sie Ihren Sitzplatz wäre angemessen ist, wenn dabei ein Selbstmord keine Linkshänder, die, wenn man es ohne dabei Geschwindigkeit zu tun kann, ist eine coole Art, das Publikum zu unterhalten.

38. (# 38-41 mit freundlicher Genehmigung von Dmadness) Learn to crash, es ist eine wichtige Fähigkeit zu haben, dass Sie sparen eine Menge Ärger auf die Dauer.

39. Arbeite dich bis zu den großen Sachen. Auch wenn Sie ein guter Reiter immer warm up auf einen leichteren Weg gehen dann für die härteren Sachen machen Sie sich auf zu erobern. Das Gleiche gilt für Reiten im Allgemeinen dont go-Bewältigung der härteste Weg auf den Berg, ohne zunächst zu können, die einfach diejenigen tun --- Das klingt einleuchtend, aber eine Menge Leute nur heucheln ankommen dieses Stück Logik in ihre Schädel ohne direkt gesagt, .

40. Wenn die Tropfen nicht über eine große tranny, traf es mit mehr Geschwindigkeit. Dies führt dazu, Sie zu foreward Dynamik und weniger nach unten (statisch) Schwung und machen die Landung weicher zugenommen haben. Lassen Sie Ihr Fahrrad aus dem Dropdown Anhieb.

41. Wenn Sie in die Luft (aus einem Sprung Drop oder was auch immer ...) und Ihre Back-End beginnt zu viel dip, tippen Sie auf Ihren Rücken Bremse sind, führt dies zu dem vorderen Ende auf den Dip nach vorn. (Dies ist die ganze Zeit in Motocross) WARNUNG: Benutzen Sie diese mit Vorsicht und nur dann, wenn sein ein neccesity.

42. (# 42 - # 43 mit freundlicher Genehmigung von Ito) XC werden Sie schneller. Ich liebe immer gerade die aus der Form Downhiller Überqueren der Ziellinie und fast mit einem Angriff zu hören. Je mehr müde seid, desto mehr Fehler Sie machen und desto wahrscheinlicher werden Sie zu verletzen.
Pedal! Dann Pedal mehr!

43. Train wie ein mofo. Während meiner DH Racing Male, die ich im Sommer morgens tut 8.5 läuft auf lokale Wanderwege DH verbringen möchten dann Dirt Jumping und XC in den Nachmittag = Beine, die stark / schnell wie die Hölle waren. Vergessen Sie nicht, in der Nebensaison zu trainieren.

44. Entwickeln Sie einen Trainingsplan nicht nur zum Radfahren und Rennen, sondern um in Form zu allgemein zu halten. Je mehr Sie fahren, desto besser werden Sie. Wie Ito sagte, nicht so viel von jeder Disziplin Mountainbike wie möglich mit dem Schwerpunkt auf Down Hill. Cedric Gracia gewinnt, weil er ein großartiger Fahrer ist überall wie Minaar.

45. (# 45 - # 47 mit freundlicher Genehmigung von Kram) Commit an das vordere Ende des Fahrrads in den Ecken. Watch Sam Hill, niemand kann es besser.
Hinweis: Bevor Sie das tun, stellen Sie sicher, Sie haben es geübt und wissen, wie man diese Technik bei der Geschwindigkeit zu tun (Anmerkung ist die Höflichkeit der Iceboy)

46. Nicht Pedal wie ein Verrückter aus dem Tor. Pedal, aber lassen Sie Ihr Fahrrad zu sammeln und konzentrieren sich auf Geschwindigkeit halten es. Racing läuft auf eine Sache - Exit Speed, insbesondere Ihre Geschwindigkeit aus der Kurve. Warten Sie, bis Sie das Gefühl der Strömung, bevor Sie anfangen zu pressen es schwieriger. Wenn Sie zu hart Pedal von Anfang an werden Sie in 60 Sekunden Flip und wieder auf dem Fahrrad ein Go schwerer zu machen, bis die Zeit. Dann wirst du wieder zu kippen. Aus Erfahrung auf diesen einen! Es geht darum, "Zen". Mindestens das ist, was alle Dudes, die mich zu schlagen sind, sagen mir zu halten. Erfahren Sie, wie Sie so schnell gehen, wie können Sie durch Kurven und Schnitte an Ihre Grenzen kennen.

47. Machen Sie Ihre Reitgefühl langsam, wenn Sie sich schnell! Wenn Sie glauben, es ist schnell, weil der Weg ist Aufholprozess mit Ihnen zu schnell für Sie alle Infos in einer komfortablen Zeitrahmen Prozess. Wahrscheinlich, weil Sie zu beschäftigt sind, sich darum zu kümmern geht schnell und nicht das Gefühl der Strömung. Look out, sind Sie zu kippen. Es ist die Zen-Ding verpasst hat.

48. Verhaltensweise mit FLOW in all Ihren Reiten, bergab (Geschwindigkeit sowie flow), Dirt Jumps (flow), XC (Geschwindigkeit und Strömung), was auch immer (Fluss) ...

49. (Mit freundlicher Genehmigung des "Made in Canada) Dont durch andere Fahrer einschüchtern lassen, bleiben Sie auf, was Sie zu tun haben, nicht was sie tun, konzentrieren, wenn sie abstürzen ACHTUNG zu zahlen, warum, und versuchen Sie nicht den gleichen Fehler machen.

50. Learn to hinüber springt bei so hohen Geschwindigkeit wie möglich mit sich Überschießen oder Geschwindigkeit zu verlieren, indem Sie zu hoch. Jumps und Lernen, um sie ohne nachzudenken Land ist ein sehr vorteilhaft skill zu haben ...
(Falls Sie bleiben niedrig Kommen springt wollen lernen, genießen Sie die Lippen ... Sie werden nur so weit gehen, aber du wirst unteren Aufenthalt)

51. Beim Durchführen einer j-Hop, Bunny Hop oder hinauf ins Gesicht eines Sprunges nicht vergessen, in den Boden drücken und dann kommen, um mehr Luft zu bekommen.

53. Je rauer die Stelle reitest du mehr ralaxed flowy und Sie sollten versuchen zu gehen sind.

54. Verbringen Sie Ihre Zeit an der Strecke und nur zuschauen anderen Fahrer (vor allem, wie sie durch die schwierigen Abschnitte, die Sie haben Probleme mit dem Gehen), sehen, was sie falsch machen und versuchen, nicht die gleichen Fehler machen, auch für Stellen, wo die Geschwindigkeit zu sehen der Sektion sind.

55.Read Brian Lopes's McCormick & Lee's Buch "Mastering Mountain Bike Skills", in diesem Buch alles, was Sie brauchen, um im Detail wissen, von oben nach unten erstreckt, ist es mit ein Zweifel die umfassenden Leitfaden für das Reiten / Rasse Mountainbikes und wie zu handhaben und Praxis alles, was im Reiten beteiligt. Ich empfehle es, und würde sagen, dass es die Bibel für Mountain Biking ist!

56. (Mit freundlicher Genehmigung von Harding.Thomas) Sehen Sie, wo Sie gehen nicht auf, was du versuchst zu vermeiden wollen. Wenn Sie starren auf den Baum Sie versuchen, um zu gehen, anstatt der Strecke sind um ihn herum werden Sie öfter als nicht der Baum.

57. Wie bereits erwähnt-Je schneller Sie sind, je weiter voran sollte man schauen, was sich immer weiter nach vorn bei der Fahrt bergab und schauen zu vermeiden starrte Ihr Vorderrad - und starrte Ihr Vorderrad Ihnen drastisch verlangsamen, und oft führt zu Absturz.

58. (Courtesy of Brodie_boy) Zum erneuten inerate was Harding.Thomas sagte, nicht auf Hindernisse wie Baumstümpfe und Felsen Schwerpunkt anmeldet, weil thats waren Sie wird statt zu gehen, wo Sie hinwollen. Im Wesentlichen, im Auge zu behalten, wo Sie gehen möchten und Sie werden dorthin gehen. Nicht nach unten, was Ihre überfährt, lassen Sie Ihr Fahrrad befassen sich mit dem Terrain, das ist, was ihre für. Dies ist ein sehr wichtiger Tipp zur Steigerung und Verbesserung der Geschwindigkeit fließen.

59. Bevor Sie reiten, finde ich, dass eine einfache 10 Minuten Aufwärmen auf flachem Land und Üben engen Kurven und j-Hopfen hilft Ihnen lockern auf und beruhigt.

60. (Mit freundlicher Genehmigung von hardtailrider1225) Nehmen Sie sich Zeit, um Ihre Bremsen, denn wenn die Pads sind Ziehen Sie es verlangsamen kann mehr als Sie denken. 1:10, dass eine zweite kann den Unterschied zwischen Wesen werden auf dem Podium und in der Rückseite der Packung.

61. (# 61-64 Courtesy of rowdy01/jvnixon) Bring-Ersatzteile von was auch immer ist wahrscheinlich ein Ersatzteil benötigen. Tut nicht weh, wenn Sie die extra Stuf um es zu bringen haben, Rohre, Ersatzteile Schaltwerke, Scheiben, Felgen, etc. ..

62.Pre Rennen Mahlzeit; Licht Obst und Getreide. It `s einfach für Ihren Körper zu verdauen und so gewann` t wiegen Sie nach unten oder geben Sie Krämpfe. Einfache Zucker in der Frucht wird Ihnen die benötigte Energie liefern. Vermeiden Sie zu essen, wie Sie Ihre Nerven kann dazu führen, Sie wollen mehr zu essen.

63.When Sie für Ihre Praxis läuft, tragen die gleiche Kleidung, die Sie tragen, wenn man Rennen wird. Als ich mein erstes Rennen habe ich beschlossen, mein neues / clean Shorts zu tragen ..... nur zu finden, dass sie die perfekte Länge zu ergattern waren auf meiner Sattelstütze Schnellspanner. Auf halbem Weg nach unten und i `m auf der Seite des Kurses meinen Sitz anpassen

64.Once haben Sie Ihr Fahrrad einzurichten, nicht fest mit etwas drauf. Don `t Stellen Sie die Kette, don` t spielen mit Reifen presure (also `sa Big One in meinem Buch), don` t nichts .... es sei denn, es lockert oder bekommt verstimmt oder Bedingungen sind sehr unterschiedlich, was Sie als reiten meist (dh regen, Schlamm, trocken).

65. (Mit freundlicher Genehmigung von Thunk) WENN SIE haben Probleme mit Anliegern und macht diese ist für dich, "drop außen Pedal, wenn Ihr Drehen (in einer Böschung bevorzugt) und die Nummer Ihrer Hüften, wo Sie gehen möchten (in allen Umdrehungen)"

66. (Mit freundlicher Genehmigung von DHbiker) "Praxis mit schnelleren Menschen sowie von Ihnen. Wenn Sie selbst üben können Sie Ihre Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, um den Verlauf zu analysieren. Wenn Sie mit anderen Menschen lernen Sie neue Linien vor allem, wenn sie schneller als man ausüben kann. "

67. Ride in einer Gruppe, wenn Sie keine Rennen, lernt man schneller und sehen, wo andere gehen langsam wohin Sie gehen können schneller Sie schneller fahren, wenn Sie versuchen, Schritt zu halten mit eher jemanden oder jemand immer einen Schritt voraus.

68. (Mit freundlicher Genehmigung von berkshirefreeriderz) praktizieren, was Sie nicht gut an. (Dh, wenn Sie bei Tropfen gehen Huck selbst saugen, gehen Sie springt DJing, XC / Road-Fahren kann langweilig sein und saugen, aber es macht DH besser / leichter)

69. (# 69FCourtesy der Beonebikes) Wenn Sie eine Zeile für Ihre Rennen laufen derzeit abgeholt versuchen und ändern Sie es in der Mitte des Rennens laufen zu tun .... eine Praxis führen, als ob es dein Rennen laufen waren


70. Ich weiß nicht, wie viel mehr, aber ich betone: es gibt einen Grund, warum wir so viel zahlen für unsere DH Bikes und kann seine so dass wir die Dinge auf der Strecke schlagen kann / Länge bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten mit ihnen!
Lassen Sie Ihre Bremsen so viel wie möglich und Blick nach vorn !!!!!

71. (Mit freundlicher Genehmigung der Z-Mann) Versuchen Sie in den Schnee fahren, kann es helfen, lernen Sie, Ihr Fahrrad in einem Zustand zu kontrollieren. Achten Sie darauf, Lube, sauber und trocken sein, nachdem Sie Ihr Fahrrad, um Rost vorzubeugen.

72. Gesund essen und so bleiben-Ich erinnere mich nicht sehen, kein Fett aus der Form Leute jemals gewinnen DH Rennen.

73. (73 und 74 mit freundlicher Genehmigung von MrsBig) Wenn Sie fallen ab, die Ruhe bewahren und sich wieder auf das Fahrrad und starten wieder in Gang stetig, wie man es aus dem Starttor allmählich an Fahrt gewinnen. Nicht nur pin es so schwer, wie können Sie nach dem Absturz um die verlorene Zeit zu kompensieren oder Sie riskieren gerade wieder abstürzt und dabei noch mehr ... einfach wieder in die Strömung allmählich.

74. Vergessen Sie nicht, atme, atme normal atmet stationären, als ob man auf einem Jog - finden Sie eine Hölle von viel bessere und gezieltere fühlen, nur atmen und versuchen, es nicht zu halten in.Eek

----------


## stephan-

Danke für die Übersetzung. Das war echt nötig, da hier niemand Google kennt und erstrecht niemand Englisch spricht.
Ich danke dir im Namen aller User.

----------


## joseppe

schade. ich hätte zu gerne die übersetzung für "tranny" gesehen.

----------


## cyberuhu

> Tragen Sie immer einen Helm tragen kugelsichere Westen sowie bei Bedarf  (wie viel, hängt natürlich auf, und was finden Sie geeignet zu sein) zu  allen Zeiten.





> 59. Bevor Sie reiten, finde ich, dass eine einfache 10 Minuten Aufwärmen  auf flachem Land und Üben engen Kurven und j-Hopfen hilft Ihnen lockern  auf und beruhigt.





> 62.Pre Rennen Mahlzeit; Licht Obst und Getreide. It `s einfach für Ihren  Körper zu verdauen und so gewann` t wiegen Sie nach unten oder geben  Sie Krämpfe. Einfache Zucker in der Frucht wird Ihnen die benötigte  Energie liefern.


Danke dir auch für die Übersetzung - hab mich köstlich amüsiert! Es sei dir verziehen, weil du ja erst 13 bist...  :Smile: 

Und nicht vergessen Burschen, vor den Rennen: viel Licht, Obst und Getreide!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## nixkönnerprofi

juup danke fürs verzeihen aba i hätt ds nie alles gschafft



das war der google übersetzer :Smile:  :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cool:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:  :Mr. Red:  :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Brown:  :Mr. Orange:  :Mr Purple:  :Mr. Blue:  :Mrgreen:

----------


## florian_ac

Also auf Englisch hab ich nicht immer alles zu 100% verstanden... aber auf "Deutsch" noch deutlich weniger^^
Trotzdem ein paar nette Tipps dabei  :Smile:

----------


## syrocool

1. speed is your friend  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## DH_Freaky

> Danke dir auch für die Übersetzung - hab mich köstlich amüsiert! Es sei dir verziehen, weil du ja erst 13 bist... 
> 
> Und nicht vergessen Burschen, vor den Rennen: viel Licht, Obst und Getreide!!



hahaha xD ja, dass is extrem lol xD da kann man sich ja nur wegwerfen xD

----------

